# Favorite artists, songs, or playlists during sex?



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

What are your favorite artists, songs, or playlists during sex?

And / or during sex in various actions or positions, if applies. 

Primarily to get responses from TAM women in LTRs, but all of course are invited as feel led.

Just curious, and seeing if others have music Mrs. Ragnar and I haven't explored. We don't always have Alexa going but often do.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Just my two cents but you can't wrong with Prince to start


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> Just my two cents but you can't wrong with Prince to start


Excellent choice. Top songs by Prince, or station based on Prince has always been a good one. Heartily agree there.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Soundtrack of Burlesque, Joe Cocker radio (no pun intended), R&B classics, Eric Clapton, of course Marvin Gaye radio, 70s yacht rock, 80s yacht rock, Kool and the Gang, Ohio Players, James Taylor, even Kiss, Ted Nugent, and so forth.

Also Amazon Music has Naked Sex songs play list, Sex Music playlists, Tantric playlists, I've been trying to expand the like 40 playlists I have.
Even different backgrounds for long sessions and different acts, positions.and


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Black Atlass, 2 Feet, Soul Ballet, Sabrina Claudio, LeFlex, Cannons


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Crazy Biotch by Buckcherry..... Of course the uncensored version 😁


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> Just my two cents but you can't wrong with Prince to start


That is my wife's first choice. It doesn't hurt that nearly every Prince song has a sexual theme to it.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

No music for me.

However I have masterbated to the famous score from the movie “requiem for a dream”. Terrible movie, best score ever.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

For those of you who are older, surely you can't get sexier than songs sung by Barry White. The sexiest voice ever. Second to that is Tom Jones. 
Can't think of any sexier singers than those two.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> For those if you who are older, surely you can't get sexier than songs sung by Barry White. The sexiest voice ever. Second to that is some of Tom Jones songs.
> Can't think of a sexier singer than those two.


Barry White all the way. That man's voice gets me steamy.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

For me, Ravel's Bolero to start following with some of the greatest awesome, intimate songs by Antonio Carlos Joban, Stan Getz, Dave Brubeck and finalize with some Stronz & Farah or my copy of Mo' Better Blues.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Rob_1 said:


> For me, Ravel's Bolero to start following with some of the greatest awesome, intimate songs by Antonio Carlos Joban, Stan Getz, Dave Brubeck and finalize with some Stronz & Farah or my copy of Mo' Better Blues.


Thanks for some new variety!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> No music for me.
> 
> However I have masterbated to the famous score from the movie “requiem for a dream”. Terrible movie, best score ever.


How about Stranglehold by Ted Nugent? Not being funny here. The album version is great when fooling around.


----------



## starrider (Jul 21, 2020)

Percy Sledge and or Marvin Gaye, maybe a little Barry White


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I really can't imagine pounding with Barry White in the background going "can't get enough of your love baby"... but hey, to each their own lol
I don't mind silence, her moans are all the music the room needs... but... if I had to choose:

Jazz + Saxophone Instrumentals...






Guess this would pass for quickie music though:


----------



## starrider (Jul 21, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> I really can't imagine pounding with Barry White in the background going "can't get enough of your love baby"... but hey, to each their own lol
> I don't mind silence, her moans are all the music the room needs... but... if I had to choose:
> 
> Jazz + Saxophone Instrumentals...
> ...


Just like I've never had sex to saxophone music, don't knock it til you tried it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

starrider said:


> Just like I've never had sex to saxophone music, don't knock it til you tried it.


Hahahaha 🍻


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

As a drummer, I like anything with a good strong beat, some sexy saxophone, and a smooth mellow singing voice !!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ah_sorandy said:


> As a drummer, I like anything with a good strong beat, *some sexy saxophone*, and a smooth mellow singing voice !!!


You mean the *sexyphone*


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

As a joke I started playing blasting Baby Got Back and she busted out laughing. Everytime we tried to get back into things, she would start laughing 🤣. For the rest of the night she would start shaking her rear everytime we saw each other 😂.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

We don't have music playing during sex. Also, we do a bit of dirty talk and I can't imagine yelling over a song, "CAN YOU REPEAT WHAT YOU WANTED TO DO TO ME, DEAR?" LOL.


----------



## starrider (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Sabrina Claudio - Orion's Belt (Official Video)
Black Atlass - Night After Night (Audio)
Soul Ballet - Exotique
soul ballet - Am I close enough


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Just a few from my collection. Then have a few throwbacks from back in the day by Genuwine and Sly Fox.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Divinely Favored said:


> Sabrina Claudio - Orion's Belt (Official Video)
> Black Atlass - Night After Night (Audio)
> Soul Ballet - Exotique
> soul ballet - Am I close enough


I haven't heard these yet, look forward to listening.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Divinely Favored said:


>


Damn, you're good. I've been looking for more variety.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Damn, you're good. I've been looking for more variety.


Just a snippet of my bedroom jams album of 111 songs. Wife and I like our music. When 17 yr old leaves for college 3 states away, we will be installing a lot of mirroring in the bedroom. Wife says she really likes to see me working that ass in the mirrors.😜 Just need more of them. Missing a few angles....oh and the ceiling above the bed.😁


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Come on 5:00! Daddys got some business to discuss. 😁


----------



## loblawbobblog (9 mo ago)

Back in the day my wife and I liked to do it to some minimal techno. We rarely put on music during sex these days, but we just recently had a great session to this:


----------



## jenny_1 (7 mo ago)

The sound of him whispering naughty/sexy things in my ear. Other than that, no other sounds make a difference.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

jenny_1 said:


> The sound of him whispering naughty/sexy things in my ear. Other than that, no other sounds make a difference.


No other sounds? 🤣🤣🤣

Neighbors mowing lawn, weedeaters, running loud maintenance equipment too late or too early are not preferred.


----------



## jenny_1 (7 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Neighbors mowing lawn, weedeaters, running loud maintenance equipment too late or too early are not preferred.


I should have said no other sounds make a positive difference.


----------

